# On a creek off of the Trinity River



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Went white bass fishing Saturday and ended up with 22 keepers. Caught about 50 or 60 fish all together and had a good time with my kid anf BJ (Phins) off the board. Here's a couple of pics from the day and a little friend that we saw again. This is the first time I seen him this year. Would you believe that their was some bank fisherman across the creek from him and never saw him.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Gators are no big deal for fisherman. Only thing you got to watch out for is the fish on your stringers, they can be fond of them.

Were you above or below Livingston? With white bass I would assume above, but a gator in those parts would be a rarety (though it does happen).


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

I recognize that motor!! 

By the way Kurt how's it running?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Robert, thanks again. It runs real good and I have had zero problems. It makes my jon boat run so much faster than that 9.5 horse. Nothing like a old Johnson.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

capn said:


> Gators are no big deal for fisherman. Only thing you got to watch out for is the fish on your stringers, they can be fond of them.
> 
> Were you above or below Livingston? With white bass I would assume above, but a gator in those parts would be a rarety (though it does happen).


Gators aren't rare around White Rock, Caney, Bethey creeks.


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## Bigtexas (Apr 2, 2007)

Kurt68,

What creek is that?


----------



## CASTOFF (May 14, 2006)

Harmon Creek.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Next time u see my pet off the lease like that I would appreciate you catching him for me. 

Great pics.


----------

